# WI Governor Doyle Stocks Pheasants for Opening Day Hunt



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Governor Doyle Stocks Pheasants for Opening Day Hunt

Friday, October 13, 2006

http://www.wisdems.org/ht/display/Relea ... s/i/897357

Governor Jim Doyle today helped stock pheasants in preparation for tomorrow's opening of the pheasant hunting season. The Governor spent time on the Jackson Marsh Wildlife Area in Washington County to help release 180 pheasants and later, on his way to Kenosha, stopped off at Richard Bong State Recreation Area to stock about 100 birds.

"Wisconsin's beautiful outdoor areas are a huge part of what makes this a great place to live, work, and raise a family," Governor Doyle said. "For generations, the people of this state have depended on our great natural resources for industry and jobs, for the health of our ecosystems, and for recreation. That's why I've worked hard to protect more than 160,000 acres under the Stewardship program, and that's why we've ensured those lands are open for the public to enjoy."

The hunting season for pheasant runs from noon on October 14 though December 31, 2006.

The Stewardship Program is one of Governor Doyle's top priorities. Since the Governor took office, Wisconsin has used more than $211 million in Stewardship funds to forever protect more than 160,000 acres of land for forests, parks, wildlife, and natural areas across the state.

Earlier this week, Governor Doyle approved land purchases of nearly 2,000 acres that will be open to the public for hunting and other recreational uses.

The DNR manages more than 1.5 million acres throughout Wisconsin, 92 percent of which are open to the public for hunting. The remaining eight percent are devoted primarily to the state parks system, and may be periodically opened for hunting; they are open for other public uses such as hiking, biking, and birding. When the more than 1.5 million acres managed by the DNR are added to county and federal forests and Managed Forest Law enrollments open to public recreation, approximately 20 percent of the total land in Wisconsin is open to public hunting.

A recent audit of the DNR's Fish and Wildlife account showed that 98% of hunting and fishing license fees paid to the DNR are going right back into hunting and fishing around the state.

"Hunting in Wisconsin is a $2.5 billion industry that has a $4.5 billion economic impact on our economy and supports over 45,000 jobs," Governor Doyle said. "We were able to stock many more pheasants this year because of the great support of Wisconsin's hunters and anglers, and this fall season should be another great year of hunting opportunities."


----------



## Mac (Jul 9, 2006)

Doyle is running for governor in 20 days and hasn't been the "hunter's friend" .

So to bolster votes, he spends one day planting pheasants that PF raised with mostly private funds. Big whup.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

DUMP Doyle


----------



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

What has he done that is not hunter friendly in Wisconsin as your post states?


----------



## bucksnort (Jul 4, 2005)

Mac has it right, political smoke screening from the truth. Since Doyle has taken office the stocking program has been cut in half and the number of public lands that are stocked cut about the same ratio. Doyle to the rescue on an election year, give me a break. Does anyone know who's pocket that $10 pheasant stamp is going in? Have yet to see any habitat improvement in the southeast part of the state, just loss of habitat. Like the letter I wrote to my congressman, I'm taking my browning and Brittany to another state for memories which will last a lifetime.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Dgyer et al

I split the post into a new thread...

You can find it here:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=30718

Ryan


----------



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

Ryan,

Sure I have to locate it. The first one I was going to post was "Project Exile" in Richmond. One question Ryan am I going to get cruxified in here for taking this stance? Even so it doesn't matter - If we all thought alike life wouldn't be interesting!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

dgyer said:


> Ryan,
> 
> Sure I have to locate it. The first one I was going to post was "Project Exile" in Richmond. One question Ryan am I going to get cruxified in here for taking this stance? Even so it doesn't matter - If we all thought alike life wouldn't be interesting!


No you should not get crucified. I moved the new topic over to the Hot Topics forum. You are entitled to your opinion, and the guys here like a lively debate. The more facts and articles you can supply to justify your thoughts the better the debate will be. Often the debates that get out of hand is when things get personal (you said/I said/he said), and guys get emotional instead of factual....

If anyone gets out of line one of the mods will take corrective actions.

We already had one guy get banned yesterday for becoming disrespectful with personal attacks.

If that happens to you let me know.

Ryan


----------

